# Silent leucs



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey guys I have a proven pair of Lecs that I bought in July from a guy on this site that is said to be very trust worthy. Since I purchased them they have shown me nothing at all, I do all the correct things but there is never an out come. The noticeably larger leuc seems to hold no weight. The one that seems like the male is smaller but they are both the same thinness. I don't know how to keep weight on the female or how to make them breed. I mist daily feed them well they have places to lay but nothing. So any suggestions for how to get these guys to breed? Thanks a lot, nick


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

How often and how much are you feeding?


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

reptiles12 said:


> Hey guys I have a proven pair of Lecs that I bought in July from a guy on this site that is said to be very trust worthy. Since I purchased them they have shown me nothing at all, I do all the correct things but there is never an out come. The noticeably larger leuc seems to hold no weight. The one that seems like the male is smaller but they are both the same thinness. I don't know how to keep weight on the female or how to make them breed. I mist daily feed them well they have places to lay but nothing. So any suggestions for how to get these guys to breed? Thanks a lot, nick


Photos of the enclosure?


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

With leucomelas, I believe it is a waiting game. They are seasonal breeders. So, whether you alter your methods of feeding, misting, etc or not...they may just be waiting for the right time of year. I beleive barometric pressure comes into play as well as who knows what else. I believe I've heard heavy storms and sometimes even heavy snowfall can trigger breeding to start.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I know from experience that a change of scenery can really throw leucs off their game. I had a trio that bred year around in a small tank, but when I moved them to a new larger tank they clammed up on me for about a year. Once whatever seasonal triggers they are taking their cues from returned, the breeding did as well.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I feed every other day and pretty much a lot per feeding I go through 5 cultures for 8 cages every three weeks to month for an idea. I can upload pics of the enclosure once I find out how to and what season is breeding season? Also, a huge hurricane is hitting on Monday night.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

have you tried playing audio calls?


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have once I didn't see much of a response should I play them daily or a lot?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

there should be some sort of reaction. . . if i play a call for mine,my male goes absolutely nuts and starts calling like crazy. . . Im actually posting a very cool video of one of my fine spots calling after i play a call right now, it should be up on youtube here in a few minutes. . . ill post the link when its up. . .


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

wow thats awesome haha well i try it i think there a website for it called dendrobatae.com if i remember. im going to try ti now and ill tell you the outcome


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

reptiles12 said:


> wow thats awesome haha well i try it i think there a website for it called dendrobatae.com if i remember. im going to try ti now and ill tell you the outcome


There are plenty of calls on youtube for a variety of species. If I were you, I would just play the one RedEyeTroyFrog kindly provided. Good luck.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sounds good I've seen all his video he has a great collection! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Kempire (Sep 10, 2012)

When I play the call for my 3, one doesn't do anything, just continues on with what it was doing. One runs for cover, and one turns towards the call, beefs up a little bit, and freezes. Any ideas what those 3 very different responses could mean. Mine are 7-8 months oow, and orange banded. I can't believe how much time I sit and stare at these 3 little guys since I've got them. I found my little "zen" garden in my living room....


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Leucs can be very sporadic breeders & as stated they are more "seasonal" than other darts. They are also very stubborn. 

The person that I got my pair from said they stopped breeding for them for no reason & for over a year until I got them. It took me around 3 months to get them breeding again. To be honest, it was just dumb luck. 
I was going to Frog Day for a few days & had noone to take care of them. So right before I left to drive to Chicago I practically monsooned their tank & fed super heavy. I came home 3 days later to find a clutch of eggs. Theyve been breeding ever since; although they have slowed down quite a bit since ive cycled them down for the winter.
Just let them do their thing, make sure to supplement. I think that misting helps to encourage breeding, but feeding is the trigger IMO.


----------

